# Does Metformin Increase Egg Quality?



## starfish77 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi,

I just read a study which says metformin can increase egg quality. But at the same I saw it is prescribed for ladies with PCOS. I have endometriosis and very low AMH. Do you think it is beneficial for me to use?

This is the link for the study:

http://www.hormones.gr/556/article/article.html

Many thanks,

starfish

/links


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

As far as I'm aware the only evidence base for metformin is in women with PCOS. It is not used in endometreosis or in women with low AMH as the cause of infertility.


----------

